# iPad 2 ou iPad 3 ?



## Juju-08 (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour , l'iPad m'interesse de plus en plus, mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir entre l'iPad 2 ou l'iPad 3 .. En effet , j'entend dire que le nouvel iPad (3) avec son nouveau processus , les applications sont plus lourde donc prennent plus de place sur celui ci .. Selon vous , lequel est le mieux ?  Merci d'avance .


----------



## ktophe (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Sans hésiter l'ipad 3! Ca serait dommage de prendre le 2 alors que le 3 est la. Le processeur est plus performant, l'affichage bien meilleur. Les textes sont plus nets et pas besoin de zoomer tout le temps pour lire les petits textes contrairement au 2.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juin 2012)

et faire une recherche sur ce forum où la question est déjà débattue serait utile...


----------



## Larme (29 Juin 2012)

Il me semble qu'actuellement, si tu télécharges une applications « rétina », peu importe que tu sois sur un iPad 2 ou un iPad 3, ça prendra autant de place. 
J'ai lu qu'Apple est en train de réfléchir à ce problème qui apparaissait déjà avant sur les application universelle (compatibles iPhone &#8212; ou iPod Touch &#8212; et iPad), du fait que tu y mets quand même les images plus grandes inutilement...


----------



## Juju-08 (29 Juin 2012)

oui j'ai tendance a plus me pencher sur l'ipad 3 , mais j'ai peur que celui ci se rempli vite , un 16go on peut mettre beaucoup de chose dessus quand meme ?


----------



## nifex (29 Juin 2012)

Que tu es un ipad 2 ou 3 ce sont les même applications qui sont télécharger et donc le même poids... malheureusement Apple n'a pas encore mis en place un système pour télécharger que ce qui nous intéresse, on est obligé de télécharger les fichiers pour le retina même si on n'a pas de retina...

Concernant la place, tout dépend de ton utilisation, moi j'ai 32 Go sur mon ipad 2 et je l'ai deja remplis...


----------



## Juju-08 (29 Juin 2012)

Ah oui , d'accord . Vu que je n'ai jamais eu d'ipad je pense prendre le 3 quand même , j'ai été le voir il est plutôt pas mal. Je pense qu'un 16go me suffira car c'est plus pour surfer sur internet et les photos.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Juin 2012)

16 Go beaucoup trop light...


----------



## ktophe (2 Juillet 2012)

Si tu compte pas mettre beaucoup de musiques, 16go ça suffit. Tu peux en mettres des photos sur 16go


----------

